# pee pads to outside training?



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I am starting to look at some rescue and available adult dogs. Many are pee pad trained. I would like to have our dog go outside. 

My question is...how hard is it to retrain a pee pad trained dog to go outside?

Any suggestions for doing this?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Once mine started going outside there was no turning back. Which is sort of unfortunate b/c with my long and snowy winters it would be nice for him to go inside. 

They say a dog likes to "go" as far away from their "den" (ie your house) as possible. I find that to be true with my Ollie. They even go to the farthest point in the perimeter of the yard to go, lol.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 3 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813016


> They say a dog likes to "go" as far away from their "den" (ie your house) as possible. I find that to be true with my Ollie. They even go to the farthest point in the perimeter of the yard to go, lol.[/B]


That'a true with my Gigi too. She doesn't like to go potty where she sleeps(an ex-pen) unless she really has to. But most of the time, she just goes in another room. LOL We still put a pad in her ex-pen, and it comes in handy on those days we want to sleep in.  

Here's a good thread on potty pad vs outdoor training: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46674

Sorry OP, but I don't know how to potty train any pup, mine was potty pad trained when I got her. Good luck though!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola came to me paper trained as well. We switched to pads last week though with no problems. She will go outside on our walks as well, but with the convenience of the pads, we haven't really trained her to "ask" to go outside so she still uses both which works out well with us. It seemed pretty natural for her to go outside, we didn't teach her or stand outside with her forever, she just went on her walks. 

Sorry, no advice to the OP but just letting you know dogs can go both inside and outside if that's how you prefer it, but as always, it depends on the doggie.


----------

